# Barf!!!



## bugatabugata (May 26, 2012)

This story showed up in our local paper a couple of days ago:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/prominent-taekwondo-coach-from-va-indicted-for-illegal-sexual-contact-with-minors/2012/05/23/gJQANF9hkU_story.html

Hopefully this d-bag gets some extra creative devils at the "end of the line." The usual pitchforks and brimstone don't seem nearly good enough :angry:.


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2012)

bugatabugata said:


> This story showed up in our local paper a couple of days ago:
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/prominent-taekwondo-coach-from-va-indicted-for-illegal-sexual-contact-with-minors/2012/05/23/gJQANF9hkU_story.html
> 
> Hopefully this d-bag gets some extra creative devils at the "end of the line." The usual pitchforks and brimstone don't seem nearly good enough :angry:.



No kidding.  Although if he's convicted, I think some of his fellow inmates will be teaching him a few lessons about violating a person's sexuality...


----------



## rickster (May 26, 2012)

This has been going on with instructors for decades.

No surprise there.

You can find dozens of these stories


----------



## bugatabugata (May 26, 2012)

Yup, hopefully his new BFF/cellmate Bubba, the 300-lb. tatted up biker, whose hobbies include aggravated assault, long walks on the beach, and making Merlot in the toilet will be especially accommodating


----------



## bugatabugata (May 26, 2012)

rickster said:


> This has been going on with instructors for decades.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> You can find dozens of these stories



Rickster, this guy's well beyond the pale -- the girls had been training with him since they were around 8 years old, from what I gather, and he told them they weren't going to improve in TKD unless they had a relationship with him. A manipulative, sick b-ard all the way.

Plus, from the expanded article, I think they were 13-14 when stuff first took an inappropriate turn.


----------



## rickster (May 26, 2012)

bugatabugata said:


> Rickster, this guy's well beyond the pale -- the girls had been training with him since they were around 8 years old, from what I gather, and he told them they weren't going to improve in TKD unless they had a relationship with him. A manipulative, sick b-ard all the way.
> 
> Plus, from the expanded article, I think they were 13-14 when stuff first took an inappropriate turn.



There were other instructors from other schools from the distant past than he. Anytime someone uses a status like this for sexual favors, it is not good.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 26, 2012)

Upon conviction it should be 60 days and then death for any adult who sexually batters a child...


----------



## rickster (May 26, 2012)

Sexual Assault is Sexual Assault.

A victim of Sexual Assault is not a matter of age

No matter child or adult, it is a forced physical method that create much mental anguish


----------

